# Salt truck available ,Chicago Ohare area



## R1lukasz (Sep 23, 2014)

Looking to add more accounts to my route , I am servicing 5 acre property near Ohare , when done with my lot I can salt your property if nearby or possible help with plowing, F350 with 2 yard salter and a wideout, if interested please send email to [email protected] or txt me 77397796five five


----------

